# Dara: The full 400 employee lay-off email



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

*Team Uber:

This morning, Jill announced important changes we're making to the Marketing organization, which you can see below. Since I asked her to take on Marketing last month, Jill has worked around the clock to ensure we have the right structure in place to build a consistent brand narrative across audiences, products and regions.

I also want to be clear that we are not making these changes because Marketing has become less important to Uber. The exact opposite is true: we are making these changes because presenting a powerful, unified, and dynamic vision to the world has never been more important. Under Jill's leadership, Marketing will soon be operating at full strength.

These changes are incredibly difficult to make because they have a huge impact on people's lives. But a big part of our job as leaders is to make tough calls based on what is best for Uber and our long-term future, and to be honest with you about why we're making them.

It's also critical that we look at the big picture, admit when we aren't where we need to be as a company, and, most importantly, get back on track. Today, there's a general sense that while we've grown fast, we've slowed down. You can see it in Pulse Survey feedback and All Hands questions, and you can feel it in much of our day-to-day work. This happens naturally as companies get bigger, but it is something we need to address, and quickly.

Much of Jill's note captures the symptoms of a broader problem: many of our teams are too big, which creates overlapping work, makes for unclear decision owners, and can lead to mediocre results. As a company, we can do more to keep the bar high, and expect more of ourselves and each other.

So, put simply, we need to get our edge back. Being fast wins; coupling that with strong alignment and exceptional talent makes magic-and we need magic to deliver on our world-changing mission.

This topic has been a consistent one for the ELT over the last few months. We are all committed to ensuring we build the best organization that can execute with the highest standards to win in this enormous and enormously competitive market.

Good simply isn't good enough-we are going for great. But greatness doesn't come easy. This is one tough and totally necessary step that we have taken. I'm here to win a race that really, really matters. And I'm psyched to be in it with you.

I'll share more tomorrow at the All Hands-see you there.

Dara*

https://www.businessinsider.com/uber-layoffs-ceo-dara-khosrowshahi-email-to-employees-2019-7


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I'm psyched to be in it with those of you we arent firing. Oh btw we are going to allow you to resign from uber so it doesnt look like you got fired. And we wont have to pay any associated costs for you to get your unemployment...


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Short version --- because we got greedy and organized too many committees, many having the same responsibility, things got too confusing and the end result was non-productivity. Again, we have wasted huge amounts of money. However, 400 of you, that we made promises to, will be proud that you will help us to reduce our operating costs. After all, our goal is to make our investors proud. 
Stand proud, Uber Team.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

SFOspeedracer said:


> https://www.businessinsider.com/uber-layoffs-ceo-dara-khosrowshahi-email-to-employees-2019-7
> View attachment 340398
> 
> 
> ...


Feels like this was written by Marianne Williamson


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

We just realized that 400 of you are adding no value to our bottom line. Bye!
*Zooms off in his Lamborghini*


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

What a clown. The guy writes at the middle school level.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

He should have just had Rohit handle the situation... 

“To each and every one of you, we’d like you to know that you are (or have been) a valued partner and that our systems have been instructed to never match you again with Uber.”

RESOLVED


----------



## Carblar (Sep 1, 2016)

What a dick move ending his drivel with "see you there". Umm, not the 400 that were fired


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

OldBay said:


> What a clown. The guy writes at the middle school level.


Don't forget who the level of the people he wrote this memo to......the very one's who have lied to drivers consistently, put out obvious propaganda that is less than truthful, and whose first language is likely not English.



SFOspeedracer said:


> https://www.businessinsider.com/uber-layoffs-ceo-dara-khosrowshahi-email-to-employees-2019-7
> View attachment 340398
> 
> 
> ...


"...deliver on our world-changing mission". What? I don't want to live in ANY world that is created, contributed to, or manipulated by Uber and the employees who work there. Scary stuff.


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

Big Tech are the new Robber Barons. Money isn't enough, they crave power.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

SFOspeedracer said:


> I'll share more tomorrow at the All Hands-see you there.


"Please don't forget to collect your complimentary MUGA - Make Über Great Again cap on the way out."

.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

SFOspeedracer said:


> *I'm here to win a race that really, really matters. And I'm psyched to be in it with you.
> 
> I'll share more tomorrow at the All Hands-see you there.
> 
> Dara*


So they're trying to win the race to the bottom or which IPO is the worst. It's a tough race when there is only one main competitor.

The All Hands meeting is probably where they chant Uber is really, really great. Or maybe the staff need to show their hands to make sure no one is carrying a gun into the meeting.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

this is simple:

start up mode is over and now Uber actually has to operate like a business.

i got an idea, cut everyones salary like they did drivers....
oh sorry, that's illegal


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

P. S. To those of you who will be leaving I suggest selling your stock options sooner rather than later.

Love,
Dara


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Dara could have taken a pay cut and saved 400 peoples jobs. While still taking in millions.


----------



## EngineerAtHeart (Nov 8, 2018)

Maybe marketing memos for features will work now. And not backtrack 30minutes later.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

To the 400 unfortunate souls:

"We'd like to extend a special offer to each of you to become a Uber partner by signing up as a driver. Acceptance is guaranteed as long as you have a qualifying vehicle, good driving record, no criminal record and don't drive in NYC. Just apply at Uber.com!"


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

*I also want to be clear that we are not making these changes because Marketing has become less important to Uber. The exact opposite is true: we are making these changes because presenting a powerful, unified, and dynamic vision to the world has never been more important.*

^^^^^^^^^^^^
Hahah, this is like "I want to be clear, we are not cutting rates because Drivers are less important or that we want you to make less. The exact opposite is true: we are ensuring you are making more money because happy drivers are most important to us at Uber"

I will ask "Jill" if I can have a job at Uber lol.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

OldBay said:


> What a clown. The guy writes at the middle school level.


--------------------------
I read it as talking down to a level that he feels his employees will understand.


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

They could lay off all their phone support and not miss a step. Support is worse than useless as they give wrong information and waste your time.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> --------------------------
> I read it as talking down to a level that he feels his employees will understand.


That's insulting, actually. These are college educated professionals.

When your boss comes to you and starts talking "like he's your buddy" you know that something bad is coming. It's better if he is professional and just tells you that you need to work weekends. Instead of trying to dumb it down. The whole thing presumes that managers are more advanced or intelligent than rank and file.


----------



## Abraxas79 (Feb 7, 2016)

losiglow said:


> To the 400 unfortunate souls:
> 
> "We'd like to extend a special offer to each of you to become a Uber partner by signing up as a driver. Acceptance is guaranteed as long as you have a qualifying vehicle, good driving record, no criminal record and don't drive in NYC. Just apply at Uber.com!"


Make $1400 a week GUARANTEED. It is unbelievable to me that with UBER and LYFT haemorrhaging billions every quarter they are still pissing away money on these new driver promotions. I guess they have no choice. I don't suppose it ever occurred to them to take all the wasted promotion money and use it as an inducement to retain veteran drivers? And by inducement, I do not mean the UBER PRO garbage. Rather something substantive ie; 1,000 trips = 10% rate increase, 2,500 trips 15%, 5,000 etc.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SFOspeedracer said:


> https://www.businessinsider.com/uber-layoffs-ceo-dara-khosrowshahi-email-to-employees-2019-7
> View attachment 340398
> 
> 
> ...


" All Hands "- uber publication/ newsletter ?

All Hands on Deck Tommorrow at 12:00
400 will walk the plank !
Followed by free catered Lunch and craft beer . . .



nouberipo said:


> Don't forget who the level of the people he wrote this memo to......the very one's who have lied to drivers consistently, put out obvious propaganda that is less than truthful, and whose first language is likely not English.
> 
> 
> "...deliver on our world-changing mission". What? I don't want to live in ANY world that is created, contributed to, or manipulated by Uber and the employees who work there. Scary stuff.


j.just wait until the Globalist Agenda 21 Euthanasia Vans arrive !
" we have decided to cull the bottom 10% of lowest contributors . . ."

" WORLD MISSION "

THIS will free up Resources and Reduce " Global Warming" . . .


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Put it in driverspeak: More Layoffs Means More Earnings For Our Investors


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> We just realized that 400 of you are adding no value to our bottom line. Bye!
> *Zooms off in his Lamborghini*


Employee : Boss, your brand new Lamborghini looks terrific!!!
Boss : Thank you!! And if you are very conscientious, hard working, and productive, next year I will buy another one.!!


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

*"our world-changing mission" *

**** me LOL !!!


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Dara could have taken a pay cut and saved 400 peoples jobs. While still taking in millions.


Oh no way. That would require personal sacrifice and actually giving a crap about other people who weren't expecting to be laid off.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Well a lot of Uber’s marketing was for going public. This is kinda expected action.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ANT 7 said:


> *"our world-changing mission" *
> 
> @@@@ me LOL !!!


Globalist Agenda.

Uber aint what it started out as.



New2This said:


> Put it in driverspeak: More Layoffs Means More Earnings For Our Investors


" LOWER RATES MEAN MORE MONEY "!


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Good luck to each and every one of you. Remember to use Uber to get you to your interviews on time.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Roadmasta said:


> Good luck to each and every one of you. Remember to use Uber to get you to your interviews on time.


POSITIONS ARE AVAILABLE FOR DRIVERS . . . .


----------



## SinCityAngel (Jul 7, 2019)

losiglow said:


> To the 400 unfortunate souls:
> 
> "We'd like to extend a special offer to each of you to become a Uber partner by signing up as a driver. Acceptance is guaranteed as long as you have a qualifying vehicle, good driving record, no criminal record and don't drive in NYC. Just apply at Uber.com!"


Great... MORE competition... ?

Out of curiosity, I was always wondering about the double dipping scenario. If anybody that signs up and drives for Uber is a contractor, isn't it possible for a person who is already working for Uber corporate to sign up as a driver for Uber?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SinCityAngel said:


> Great... MORE competition... ?
> 
> Out of curiosity, I was always wondering about the double dipping scenario. If anybody that signs up and drives for Uber is a contractor, isn't it possible for a person who is already working for Uber corporate to sign up as a driver for Uber?


ALGORITHM BACK DOORS COMING SOON !


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

22k employees! Geezz. Expect this to be the first of many layoffs.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SFOspeedracer said:


> *Team Uber:
> 
> This morning, Jill announced important changes we're making to the Marketing organization, which you can see below. Since I asked her to take on Marketing last month, Jill has worked around the clock to ensure we have the right structure in place to build a consistent brand narrative across audiences, products and regions.
> 
> ...


Dara is thinking " Youre Next" . . . .


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

To the 400 we have to say goodbye to, we are committing to you that we will do everything within our power to expedite your vehicle inspection and background check.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

I really don't think this is over.
Remember, they still have another 800 in Marketing, which in my mind still sounds excessive.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I Wonder what Travis is doing ?


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

I'll be excited when I hear they have fired the entire Airport Operations staff...


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

I only hope the team that introduced the UBER PRO TIER program are the first to get laid off.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

koyotemohn said:


> I only hope the team that introduced the UBER PRO TIER program are the first to get laid off.


Uber pool guy needs to be tried for crimes against humanity



Carblar said:


> What a dick move ending his drivel with "see you there". Umm, not the 400 that were fired


I don't think it was a dick move.
The 400 don't matter anymore. He needs to make sure the ones that didn't get fired feel safe with their job so their performance isn't affected.

I work for a very large company and have been through many huge layoffs over the years. Somehow I always escaped but 400 is nothing. We've lost entire departments, not just part of the department.

What Dara sent out is pretty standard.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

A new logo coming soon.


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Uber pool guy needs to be tried for crimes against humanity
> 
> I work for a very large company and have been through many huge layoffs over the years. Somehow I always escaped but 400 is nothing. We've lost entire departments, not just part of the department.


Yea company I worked for back in 2001 I avoided several layoffs. But the day I didn't avoid it they let 700 go. And we're talking a lot smaller company than what Uber employees. In the end, it's just part of large corp life.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

SFOspeedracer said:


> But a big part of our job as leaders is to make tough calls based on what is best for Uber and our long-term future, and to be honest with you about why we're making them.


"... and to be honest with you ..."

Just like we are with our drivers.


nouberipo said:


> Don't forget who the level of the people he wrote this memo to......the very one's who have lied to drivers consistently, put out obvious propaganda that is less than truthful, and whose first language is likely not English.


I agree with most of that. Poetic justice!

I imagine the English 2nd language is wrong. The SF frat crowd gets paid waaaay more than marketing Rohits. Lay them off 1st, save more.


----------



## Pueblo Confusion (Jul 10, 2019)

400 have received the "D".


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

That means they'll have more money to pay us drivers with, right?

<oh, god, I knock myself out with my own humor sometimes>


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Abraxas79 said:


> ...
> I don't suppose it ever occurred to them to take all the wasted promotion money and use it as an inducement to retain veteran drivers? And by inducement, I do not mean the UBER PRO garbage.
> ...


Unfortunately they just expanded the uber pro program which means they've found it financially beneficial to them, and I suppose it's minimally beneficial to some drivers. I suspect that at some point driver's who've had the pro level, and then lose it will likely stop driving fairly quickly afterward because it does seem to impact the quality and quantity of pings drivers receive.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

AngelAdams said:


> A new logo coming soon.


A U with 25% Missing !


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Way to throw Jill under the bus, Dara


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> A U with 25% Missing !


I personally liked the square light. But whomever came up with that stock logo needed to go. Too bad the pricks that approved it will stay lol. Next will be an OLED screen that pops up the drivers image. 
I always said rideshare is like playing a game of Pokémon.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

AngelAdams said:


> I always said rideshare is like playing a game of Pokémon


Is that because every one always wants to get a PeekAtchU?


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Can't wait to hear about the large bonuses they decide to pay themselves.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

raisedoncereal said:


> Way to throw Jill under the bus, Dara


Jill was recruited as the " Scapegoat".

The 400 sacrificial lambs shall inspire the others.

Remember : one path to increasing quarterly returns . . . is to CUT JOBS !


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Seriously tho, I know pimpin' ain't easy but 25k employees is waaaay too many, no wonder they can't profit. I could get the job done with 2.5k


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

AngelAdams said:


> I personally liked the square light. But whomever came up with that stock logo needed to go. Too bad the pricks that approved it will stay lol. Next will be an OLED screen that pops up the drivers image.
> I always said rideshare is like playing a game of Pokémon.


WELL . . . AN AMP LIGHT . . . LIT UP BY A PASSENGER FROM PHONE APP.
COUKD SOLVE A LOT OF DRIVER IDENTIFICATION FEARS.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> WELL . . . AN AMP LIGHT . . . LIT UP BY A PASSENGER FROM PHONE APP.
> COUKD SOLVE A LOT OF DRIVER IDENTIFICATION FEARS.


Kinda how the Uber Beacon works, ain't it?


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

For what it's worth, here were their operating costs in 2018 Q2. Q2 reports this year are due one week from today. Q2 2020 will obviously be different.










Ask anyone sitting to your left or right on any given day if they ever heard of Uber, you can guess they would say yes. They have made their ground in popularity, going public as other major companies have done in the past means you must do everything you can to prove you'll become profitable.

Imo, they did not and definitely currently _do not_ need *1200* people in marketing.


----------



## doggerel (Apr 23, 2017)

Absolutely insane. Just another money grab.
Uber is just an App. That's it.
And they bring in hundreds of millions of dollars through their app. 
Maybe they could afford the marketing team, as is, if they weren't shoveling BILLIONS of dollars into self-driving cars and other ridiculous ventures.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

SFOspeedracer said:


> For what it's worth, here were their operating costs in 2018 Q2. Q2 reports this year are due one week from today. Q2 2020 will obviously be different.
> 
> View attachment 340608
> 
> ...





> *Uber CEO* Dara Khosrowshahi *salary* and total *compensation*: $45 million - Business Insider.


Makes you wonder what category his salary falls under. I will NEVER understand how anyone can think that this is how much they should be compensated for what they do for ANY company. Of course, a lot of people out there would be quick to defend him, and every other over-paid CEO's salary, while at the same time they would struggle to make ends meet. I'd love to have someone follow a high powered CEO for a day or two just to see what they do all day that makes them worth these obscene salaries. I'm guessing many people would be surprised.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

I wanna know how much Jill got paid


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

400 new drivers just entered the market in SF ?‍♀


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

I found it curious to say “I’m here to win a race”
They’re already the biggest company, so what race? To dominate Lyft off the map? Or taxis? Or is this for the autonomous vehicles pursuit?


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> Makes you wonder what category his salary falls under. I will NEVER understand how anyone can think that this is how much they should be compensated for what they do for ANY company. Of course, a lot of people out there would be quick to defend him, and every other over-paid CEO's salary, while at the same time they would struggle to make ends meet. I'd love to have someone follow a high powered CEO for a day or two just to see what they do all day that makes them worth these obscene salaries. I'm guessing many people would be surprised.


It's because they drank the coolaid and think they too will be rich one day. Ahhhahahahahahahaha


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

It's a nice example of hopelessly empty, boring, blather-speak; a lot of pseudo-sensitive posturing, Three Card Monte-style misdirection bullshit, and mind-numbing stupidity.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MissAnne said:


> 400 new drivers just entered the market in SF ?‍♀


Not yet.
They are ALL holding out for 3 available marketing jobs.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> Makes you wonder what category his salary falls under. I will NEVER understand how anyone can think that this is how much they should be compensated for what they do for ANY company. Of course, a lot of people out there would be quick to defend him, and every other over-paid CEO's salary, while at the same time they would struggle to make ends meet. I'd love to have someone follow a high powered CEO for a day or two just to see what they do all day that makes them worth these obscene salaries. I'm guessing many people would be surprised.


He's a face. CEOs often have to make tough decisions (behind a team of course), and every outlet that highlights a companies shortcomings falls on the CEO. He's paid that much for an image. Ridiculous amount? Yes I agree with you, but that's where we are in power nowadays. Millions and billions.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

koyotemohn said:


> I only hope the team that introduced the UBER PRO TIER program are the first to get laid off.


If you think they are bad, check out lyfts rental program team. Ruthless.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

Let's be real. The DRIVERS are the true Uber employees.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Coupling being fast with strong alignment and clearer decision owners should help Uber win its race to deliver their world-changing mission that really, really matters!

God speed them on their obvious drink-athon!


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

SFOspeedracer said:


> He's a face. CEOs often have to make tough decisions (behind a team of course), and every outlet that highlights a companies shortcomings falls on the CEO. He's paid that much for an image. Ridiculous amount? Yes I agree with you, but that's where we are in power nowadays. Millions and billions.


Like I said, many people have fallen for it.



AngelAdams said:


> It's because they drank the coolaid and think they too will be rich one day. Ahhhahahahahahahaha


That's what a lot of those derps think, even though they're just outright suckers.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> Like I said, many people have fallen for it.
> 
> That's what a lot of those derps think, even though they're just outright suckers.


If you're directing that at me, I haven't fallen for anything. It's just how business in this country works. Going over operations in markets across the entire globe is going to come at a cost. Although they're unprofitable Uber's revenue is in the billions range


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

SFOspeedracer said:


> If you're directing that at me, I haven't fallen for anything. It's just how business in this country works. Going over operations in markets across the entire globe is going to come at a cost. Although they're unprofitable Uber's revenue is in the billions range


But, you tried to justify his salary, which is what I am talking about. I understand that he's the face of the company, but so are you, I am too, thus how about 1/10th of his salary? When I did it "full time", I bet I put more hours in than he did. My point is that while we have some people that are ok with trying to justify these outrageous salaries, we're not going to help even the playing field. A system that is too top heavy is doomed to collapse upon its own weight.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> But, you tried to justify his salary, which is what I am talking about. I understand that he's the face of the company, but so are you, I am too, thus how about 1/10th of his salary? When I did it "full time", I bet I put more hours in than he did. My point is that while we have some people that are ok with trying to justify these outrageous salaries, we're not going to help even the playing field. A system that is too top heavy is doomed to collapse upon its own weight.


Do I agree that the top is often _ridiculously_ top-heavy? Yes I stated previously I agree with you on that, I do not disagree that their value does not always equal their ridiculous pay. We all can agree there's no shortage of greed in corporate America. But what is the salary they are worth if you are not in that position? How does one determine? Dara, as many things as he does I don't agree with, did not graduate high school and go straight into Travis' job. What is the value of stress? Why do executives often want to kill themselves?

I am not the face of the company and neither are you, you can't compare driving through an app with managing an operation spread out throughout the world. It's not worth explaining if you can't see that, you would have to know exactly what goes on within each area of the business you start *or *are appointed later to take over with the numerous risks to know that.

CEOs have a high standard in order to prove to investors who *invest millions of dollars *and those within their division that they can oversee the business, and they have to take all the blame when things go south and develop measures to improve, otherwise they are booted out. You cannot shut off the app when you don't want to deal with the stress of the outside, you are committing to the uphill problems every business will face. Many CEOs go in and get chucked out even if they are the ones who generated the concept of the company in the first place. Travis comes to mind. There's nothing anybody can do, that is just how it is with corporations...it's a recurring expense on the back of workers keeping the rest of blood pumping but it is the way the system is structured in business.

Look at amazons fulfillment centers, you got people breaking their back and running over each other on their forklifts to get the product to the customer on time. However bezos is the one who generated the beginning of Amazon and alllowed that job to be created once the company took off, should the fulfillment center worker demand 1/10th of his salary?


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I would be absolutely pissed if I was one of those employee's. They are taking in all this money and won't even share any of it. They spend it on goofy stuff like driver less cars.


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

My dear friend Dara!
It does not matter how educated are you? You need to learn life important lessons.
Your company, does business with hundreds of thousands of drivers. This people should be the best Uber commercial, best ambassadors, best marketing. I am one of them, who met at least 15.000 of our customers.
Unfortunately, I had never said just one good think about Uber. Word of mouth can be very painful.
You may invest billion of dollars but doing business as you do, Uber has no future Sir. You ned to resign this is the best think you can do for Uber.


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

*These Marketing People Accomplished The Impossible*

_They convinced the public that when Uber's minimum wage driver arrived in his ten year old vehicle they were going to be treated like they hired a $200 an hour private driver with mints, water and phone chargers for six bucks._

*As an integral part of the deception they should only find sympathy in the dictionary.*


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

TXUbering said:


> Makes you wonder what category his salary falls under. I will NEVER understand how anyone can think that this is how much they should be compensated for what they do for ANY company. Of course, a lot of people out there would be quick to defend him, and every other over-paid CEO's salary, while at the same time they would struggle to make ends meet. I'd love to have someone follow a high powered CEO for a day or two just to see what they do all day that makes them worth these obscene salaries. I'm guessing many people would be surprised.


His salary would fall under general and admin.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> P. S. To those of you who will be leaving I suggest selling your stock options sooner rather than later.
> 
> Love,
> Dara


Do they give fired ones some put options? It may be more valuable to the ppl in the know.

I've a solution. Put those 400 to market the Uber pilotless-planes to other ridesare co's. Problem solved. No layoff and irrational deactivation.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

SFOspeedracer said:


> *Team Uber:
> 
> This morning, Jill announced important changes we're making to the Marketing organization, which you can see below. Since I asked her to take on Marketing last month, Jill has worked around the clock to ensure we have the right structure in place to build a consistent brand narrative across audiences, products and regions.
> 
> ...


Who cares?


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

IR12 said:


> Who cares?


?

It's a discussion forum and this topic is under news, everyone's free to post whatever they wanna discuss


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

SFOspeedracer said:


> I am not the face of the company and neither are you,


Here's an experiment you can try when Uber driving: ask your pax if they know who Dara Khosrowshahi is; or ask them if they can name the CEO of Uber. Most of them will not know who Dara is or what he does; and all of them will not GAFF. But as far as they're concerned, *YOU* who they are dealing directly with, are Uber.

What Dara does at Uber HQ in SF is of no concern to them. However, If *you* give them an exceptionally great trip, they will be inclined to do more business with Uber. If *you* screw up the trip, they'll consider taking a cab next time. Now, multiply that by all the active drivers on the planet....

Need I say more?

By the way: I think you've been reading too many Ayn Rand books.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Yam Digger said:


> Here's an experiment you can try when Uber driving: ask your pax if they know who Dara Khosrowshahi is; or ask them if they can name the CEO of Uber. Most of them will not know who Dara is or what he does; and all of them will not GAFF. But as far as they're concerned, *YOU* who they are dealing directly with, are Uber.
> 
> What Dara does at Uber HQ in SF is of no concern to them. However, If *you* give them an exceptionally great trip, they will be inclined to do more business with Uber. If *you* screw up the trip, they'll consider taking a cab next time. Now, multiply that by all the active drivers on the planet....
> 
> ...


I don't read Ayn Rand, and I'm not talking about the riders - *you took my quote out of context, so nice try.*
I'm not talking about customer service within the platform to the passengers.

If you read the discussion between responses previously, we are talking about justifying the CEO salary within the corporation. Drivers are the backbone of the company in this regard. To investors, news outlets, and the business executives, Dara is the face of the company being the CEO.


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

I guess he didn’t really like the new logo.


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

"Under Jill's leadership, Marketing will soon be operating at full strength."

Odd choice of words when getting rid of 400 people!


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Been thinking about this. Should we consider this tacit acknowledgement they can't just keep solely taking money from drivers alone?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Yam Digger said:


> Need I say more?
> 
> By the way: I think you've been reading too many Ayn Rand books.


"You can never read too many Ayn Rand books."
- John Galt

.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Wonkytonk said:


> Been thinking about this. Should we consider this tacit acknowledgement they can't just keep solely taking money from drivers alone?


Lol ... maybe ..


----------



## Jumpin Jim (Mar 4, 2018)

Jill must be an outstanding lady. She can quite possibly take on the work of 400 employees.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

losiglow said:


> To the 400 unfortunate souls:
> 
> "We'd like to extend a special offer to each of you to become a Uber partner by signing up as a driver. Acceptance is guaranteed as long as you have a qualifying vehicle, good driving record, no criminal record and don't drive in NYC. Just apply at Uber.com!"


 For those of you that prefer a longer and more painful Exit the above offer is certain to facilitate a closer relationship with your therapist. However, if your Uber insured therapist is not part of the state Health and welfare providers, you will need to start with an intern from the local Community college psychiatry program.



SFOspeedracer said:


> I don't read Ayn Rand, and I'm not talking about the riders - *you took my quote out of context, so nice try.*
> I'm not talking about customer service within the platform to the passengers.
> 
> If you read the discussion between responses previously, we are talking about justifying the CEO salary within the corporation. Drivers are the backbone of the company in this regard. To investors, news outlets, and the business executives, Dara is the face of the company being the CEO.


But aren't you the highest paid person in your organization? Unless your wife does more driving than you.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

ABC123DEF said:


> Oh no way. That would require personal sacrifice and actually giving a crap about other people who weren't expecting to be laid off.


Not that I don't have any sympathy for these people at all, but if you work for a company that loses, literally, $1 billion every year and you haven't made preparations for the possibility of losing your job, then you need to take a long, hard look at what you got from your college education. Anybody that works for Uber should have seen this as an obvious possibility.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

I can see the day when we all wake up and have a email saying uber is no more!!!


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I can see the day when we all wake up and have a email saying uber is no more!!!


This company will be talked about for a century if it happens. They will be looking at this company in colleges for at least 50 years. New Coke in 1985 seems like a similar strategy to what this company consistently does.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

June132017 said:


> This company will be talked about for a century if it happens. They will be looking at this company in colleges for at least 50 years. New Coke in 1985 seems like a similar strategy to what this company consistently does.


It's still a mystery how uber haven't turned a profit yet....that should be a case study


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Friendly Jack said:


> "Under Jill's leadership, Marketing will soon be operating at full strength."
> 
> Odd choice of words when getting rid of 400 people!


Not odd at all imho.

The marketing team was apparently big enough for them to lay off 400. My mind is blown. They had more then 400 people in the marketing department.

That is insane.

And it's sad they didn't do this (lay-off/restructuring) earlier.

This part of his note addresses it:

"Much of Jill's note captures the symptoms of a broader problem: many of our teams are too big, which creates overlapping work, *makes for unclear decision owners, and can lead to mediocre results. *As a company, we can do more to keep the bar high, and expect more of ourselves and each other."

He's cutting the fat out.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Jumpin Jim said:


> Jill must be an outstanding lady. She can quite possibly take on the work of 400 employees.


Yes she can, her motto is, have knee pads will travel.



Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Dara could have taken a pay cut and saved 400 peoples jobs. While still taking in millions.


What are you smoking.


----------



## ubercrashdummy (Mar 5, 2015)

Can't these 400 marketers just drive for Uber while they learn to code?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

ubercrashdummy said:


> Can't these 400 marketers just drive for Uber while they learn to code?


They're are former Uber employees in the marketing department, would you hire anyone that worked for Uber.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

There's a thread on here somewhere. Someone started an online doc where they could sign up and it sounds like they're in high demand.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

SFOspeedracer said:


> *and we need magic to deliver on our world-changing mission.*


I know that CEOs are often the most prolific authors of pretentious drivel, but this is a notable effort. :roflmao: World-changing mission! ?

Finding the cure for cancer = world-changing mission​
Reducing world hunger = world-changing mission
Eliminating religious radicalization = world-changing mission
Starting and running a subsidized taxi service: _not _a world-changing mission. What a tool.


----------



## LazyBumBunny (Jul 12, 2019)

Did Hitler write this email?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

LazyBumBunny said:


> Did Hitler write this email?


Nope, President J. Trump wrote it.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> Not that I don't have any sympathy for these people at all, but if you work for a company that loses, literally, $1 billion every year and you haven't made preparations for the possibility of losing your job, then you need to take a long, hard look at what you got from your college education. Anybody that works for Uber should have seen this as an obvious possibility.


One might think, but then again when the company is providing your paycheck off the backs of exploited labor and you're ok with that then, well, the sympathy level tends to plummet rather quickly.

And lets face it at this point there isn't an employee at either Lyft or Uber that isn't aware their employer is taking merciless advantage of drivers. And what's more these ****** bags sat in their elaborate break rooms stuffing their faces with the freebee edibles provided off the backs of driver labor as they salivated over the wealth their stock options would afford them after the IPO in full knowledge of their employer's exploitation of drivers.

So yeah, not unlike you I suppose I have sympathy for them, but not much.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

SFOspeedracer said:


> *Team Uber:
> 
> This morning, Jill announced important changes we're making to the Marketing organization, which you can see below. Since I asked her to take on Marketing last month, Jill has worked around the clock to ensure we have the right structure in place to build a consistent brand narrative across audiences, products and regions.
> 
> ...


These two points are obvious.

*many of our teams are too big

and can lead to mediocre results.*


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

losiglow said:


> To the 400 unfortunate souls:
> 
> "We'd like to extend a special offer to each of you to become a Uber partner by signing up as a driver. Acceptance is guaranteed as long as you have a qualifying vehicle, good driving record, no criminal record and don't drive in NYC. Just apply at Uber.com!"


We want know that I have a qualifying vehicle, good driving record, no criminal record and don't drive in NYC, Why do I keep being deactivated? Chop another 400 or 1/3 at Support and/or GLH.



Clothahump said:


> That means they'll have more money to pay us drivers with, right?
> 
> <oh, god, I knock myself out with my own humor sometimes>


You got be kidding. When did they ever pay you. They took money from you all along.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

SinCityAngel said:


> Great... MORE competition... ?
> 
> Out of curiosity, I was always wondering about the double dipping scenario. If anybody that signs up and drives for Uber is a contractor, isn't it possible for a person who is already working for Uber corporate to sign up as a driver for Uber?


They should all have signed up with Lyft and the new coming MLM even if Uber prohibit double dip within, we suspect.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

nouberipo said:


> Don't forget who the level of the people he wrote this memo to......the very one's who have lied to drivers consistently, put out obvious propaganda that is less than truthful, and whose first language is likely not English.
> 
> 
> "...deliver on our world-changing mission". What? I don't want to live in ANY world that is created, contributed to, or manipulated by Uber and the employees who work there. Scary stuff.


maybe we'll get a whistleblower out of one of these disgruntled ex-employees


----------



## cobraco (Jul 6, 2016)

Abraxas79 said:


> *Jill's note captures the symptoms of a broader problem: many of our teams are too big, which creates overlapping work, makes for unclear decision owners, and can lead to mediocre results.
> 
> This is one tough and totally necessary step that we have taken.  *


*This isn't going to be the only layoff at Uber.*


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

SFOspeedracer said:


> *Team Uber:
> 
> This morning, Jill announced important changes we're making to the Marketing organization, which you can see below. Since I asked her to take on Marketing last month, Jill has worked around the clock to ensure we have the right structure in place to build a consistent brand narrative across audiences, products and regions.
> 
> ...


It's not that complicated. One of the 400 invented Uber-Pro. No one would fess up, so fired the lowest I.Q. 400.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

stpetej said:


> It's not that complicated. One of the 400 invented Uber-Pro. No one would fess up, so fired the lowest I.Q. 400.


Jesus Christ I laughed at this


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

cobraco said:


> *This isn't going to be the only layoff at Uber.*


It should be the first wave of many.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

400 new lyft drivers were born. And 400 new lyft customers.

Should be enough to tip the scales. Its like when the titantic was sinking and everyone was getting off of the big ship into little dingies that already had too many people in them.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Fire management you idiot, your marketing team is probably the best shit you had thus far if it allowed you to make money with all the shit you have to pay and the money your drivers are taking from you.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

The Entomologist said:


> ... and the money your drivers are taking from you.


Is that a thing, because, I mean, seems kind of like it's the other way around where they're stealing money from drivers.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Wonkytonk said:


> Is that a thing, because, I mean, seems kind of like it's the other way around where they're stealing money from drivers.


Oh uber gets ****ed hard but we arent speaking about ants, seasoned drivers know how to screw uber in many ways.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

The Entomologist said:


> ... seasoned drivers know how to screw uber in many ways.


I probably shouldn't but what the hay, here I'm assuming you're suggesting that sometimes perhaps drivers win?


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Wonkytonk said:


> I probably shouldn't but what the hay, here I'm assuming you're suggesting that sometimes perhaps drivers win?


I always win when I long haul, take cash rides, do unnecessary no shows, fake vomit/mess and if i were higher tier than X, convert trips, hog surges to pay me twice the rate of high tiers ( magic), edit miles and time, there is literally a book I can write.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

The Entomologist said:


> I always win when I long haul, take cash rides, do unnecessary no shows, fake vomit/mess and if i were higher tier than X, convert trips, hog surges to pay me twice the rate of high tiers ( magic), edit miles and time, there is literally a book I can write.


Ok.


----------



## Canteev (Dec 13, 2016)

There aren’t any good guys that are CEOs; it just doesn’t exist. The language in the email is the type drivers usually get. 

For example, Uber framed UberPool as drivers earning more instead of it really being Uber charging multiple passengers and paying the driver for one trip, not sharing the base fee after the first pickup. And then upfront pricing supposedly took out the guessing game for passengers when the real goal was to increase rate on the passengers but pay the drivers less than the 75%(or 80%) they use to make. Last but not least, Lyft supposedly talked to its drivers, and they said that the system of Prime Time didn’t lead to consistent earnings. In reality, Lyft still charges PT but on long trips, the driver will get a $5 bonus instead of the extra 40-50 dollars that the company now keeps for itself.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

The Entomologist said:


> Fire management you idiot, your marketing team is probably the best shit you had thus far if it allowed you to make money with all the shit you have to pay and the money your drivers are taking from you.


Got save that fire management suggestion for next earning report. Meanwhile, deactivate all driver accounts so no more money taken by those lazy butts.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

ntcindetroit said:


> You got be kidding. When did they ever pay you. They took money from you all along.


At the end of a driving day, I have more money in the bank than I did at the beginning. The source was rideshare. It's called basic math, my friend. Learn it, love it.


----------

